# نظريات ومعلومات لا بد منها لفهم الليزر



## م. ضياء الدين (15 نوفمبر 2006)

من المعروف انه اول من جاء بنظريه صحيحه للضوء هو العالم العربي ابن الهيثم حيث خالف علماء اليونان وقال ان الضوء شيئ يخرج من الجسم المضيئ في جميع الاتجاهات فان وافق ووصل للعين تحسست به وتسبب في رؤيه الجسم الذي انبعث منه الضوء او الذي انعكس منه وبذلك قد فسر سبب عدم الرؤيه في الظلام 
وبعدها ظهرت في القرن السابع عشر نظريتين مختلفتين الاولى وظعها نيوتن نتيجه لتجاربه وهي النظريه الجسيميه corpuscular دون الاشاره الى هذه الجسيمات والثانيه وضعها هويكنز وهي النظريه الموجيه وكلا النظريتين فسرت نفس الظواهر الا انهما اختلفتا في تفسير وأستنتاج سرعه الضوء في الاوساط الماديه المختلفه . فوفقا لنيوتن يجب ان يزداد الضوء في الوسط الاكثر كثافه وحسب هويكنز يجب ان يقل وبقيت هناك ظواهر كانتشار الضوء وانتقال الطاقه والانعكاس والانكسار الا ان اوضح فوكو و فيزو ان سرعه الضوء في الماء اقل من الهواء تبع ذلك نجاح فرنك ويوك في تجاربهما في ظاهرتي الحيود والتداخل والتين لا يمكن تفسيرهما الا حسب النظريه الموجيه وبذلك كان النجاح للنظريه الموجيه 

الا ان ماهيه الموجات كانت مبهمه ولا بد من وسط لانتقالها وفعلا فرض الاثير 

وفي عام 1864 نجح ماكسويل من خلال دراسته للمغناطيسيه والكهربائيه في وضع اسس النظريه الكهرومغناطيسيه للضوء وقال ان ماهيه هذه الموجه اضطراب يتالف من مجالين مستعرضين المجال الكهربائي والمغناطيسي ويتغلل هذا الاضطراب في الاثير بسرعه الضوء
وستنتج ان سرعه الضوء = 1 / < السماحيه الكهربائيه للوسط xالنوفوذيه المغناطيسيه>^0.5 =3x10^8

لم يكن لوجود الاثير القناع لاثارته جدلا ومصاعب لكن انشتاين فرض النضريه النسبيه التي اثبتت بان تواجد وسط مثل الاثير غير ضروري لانتقال الموجه الكهرومغناطيسيه وأنتهى ذلك الجدل
ونتيجه لهذه النظريه تعتبر موجات الضوء تذبذبات كهرومغناطيسيه تتالف من تغيرات تحصل في شده المجالين المستعرضين الكهربائي والمغناطيسي ويجوز وجودهما في الفراغ المطلق الخالي من الماده خلوا مطلق

وبلرغم من نجاح النظريه الكهرومغتاطيسيه الا انها لم تفسر الطيف الذري والامتصاص والانبعاث والاشعاع الحراري واشعاع الجسم الاسود والانبعاث الكهروضوئي وجميع هذه الظواهر تتعلق بكيفيه تعامل الاشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي مع الماده

والحاجه الى تفسير هذه الظواهر ادى الى النظريه الكميه للاشعاع وضعها ماكس بلانك عام 1900 في محاولته لتفسير التوزيع الطيفي لاشعاع الجسم الاسود اذ فرض ان الموجات الكهرومغناطيسيه عند تعاملها مع الماده تتصرف وكانها تتالف من جسيمات طاقه كل جسيم طاقه يدعى كم quantum وان الطاقه الكهرومغناطيسيه حسب هذه النظريه تشع او تمتص على شكل كمات غير قابله للتجزئه تدعى الفوتونات وتتناسب هذه الطاقه مع تردد الاشعاع وتخضع للمعادله
طاقه الفوتون =ثابت بلانك xالتردد
ثابت بلانك=6.626x10^-34 جول.ثانيه 
وتعد طاقه الفوتون بوحدات الجول
ثم جاء انشتين عام 1905 واثبت النظريه في تفسير ظاهره الانبعاث الكهروضوئي ثم نجح يور 1913 في تفسير الطيف الخطي لذره الهايدروجين ونجح في تطوير نظريه بور-رذرفورد في وضع نموذج في التركيب النووي للذره . وفي عام 1925 اشترك كل من دي بروكلي و شرويدنكر و ديراك في بناء هيكل النضريه الكميه الجديده والتي تدعى بلميكانيك الكمي او الموجي متظمنه اسس النظريه الكميه القديمه كما استخدمت في تفسير ظواهر جديده خاصه بتلك الموجات الملازمه لدقائق الماده والفيزياء النوويه


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*النظرية الكهرومغناطيسية لماكسويل*

النظرية الكهرومغناطيسية لماكسويل

ليكن لدينا سلك يسري فيه تيار كهربائي فاته سوف يتولد مجال مغناطيسي حول هذا السلك حسب قانون أمبير . وان هذا المجال سوف يتولد بسبب حركه خطوط المجال الكهربائي وسيكون المجالان متعامدان على بعضهما . فإذا كان سير هذه الشحنة بسرعة منتظمة فان المجالان الكهربائي والمغناطيسي يكونان منتظمان أيضا وشده كل منهما ثابتة مع الزمن وهذا يعني 
إن الشحنة التي تسير بسرعة منتظمة لا تشع طاقه كهرومغناطيسية لان الطاقة الكلية مقدار ثابت مع الزمن 
أما إذا كانت الشحنة تتحرك بتعجيل فسوف تتغير شده كل منهما وتصبح الشدة للمجالين معتمده على الزمن وتتغير الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية مع الزمن أيضا .كل ذلك يودي إلى توليد إشعاع كهرومغناطيسي ينتشر في الفراغ بسرعة الضوء .وبذلك فان تعجيل الشحنة يولد نبضه من الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي 
الخلاصة 
نظريه ماكسويل تقول : ينبعث الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي متى ما تحركت الشحنة بتعجيل


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*بعث وامتصاص الإشعاع لسطوح الأجسام*

بعث وامتصاص الإشعاع لسطوح الأجسام

لرب سائل يسال لماذا الحديث عن بعث و امتصاص الإشعاع لسطوح الأجسام في قسم خاص بالبصريات والليزر وللجواب على ذلك لنأخذ المثال التالي وسيكون هذا المثال ايظا المفتاح لشرح الموضوع . لو قمنا بتقريب مسمار حديدي إلى نار طباخ المنزل مثلا لمد قليله فانه سوف يصل هذا المسمار إلى درجه حرارة الاحمرار أي إن لونه سيكون احمر وبطريقه أخرى أي انه سيبداء بإشعاع الحرارة التي اكتسبها .
فكل جسم في الكون يبعث طاقه كهرومغناطيسية ما دامت درجه حرارته اكبر من محيطه كم انه يمتص طاقه كهرومغناطيسية إذا كانت درجه حرارته اقل من محيطه ويبقى في حاله اتزان إذا تساوت درجه حرارته مع درجه حرارة محيطه 
وان طيف الإشعاع الحراري للأجسام يغطي مدى واسع من الأطوال الموجيه فالأجسام الدافئة تقع في مدى الأمواج الطويلة أما الساخنة كمسمارنا فانه يقع في الجزء المرئي من الأطوال الموجيه

وان سبب الحديث عن هذا الموضوع لان الليزر إشعاع كهرومغناطيسي وانه يستخدم ليسقط على أجسام أما إنها تمتص أو تشع طاقه إشعاع كهرومغناطيسية


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*قانون بلانك والاشعاع المكمم*

قانون بلانك والإشعاع المكمم

إن هذا القانون جاء نتيجة لدراسة التوزيع الطيفي لطاقه إشعاع الجسم الأسود فلا بد من العروج ولو قليلا على موضوع الجسم الأسود ثم الرجوع الى هذا القانون 

الجسم الأسود:- لقد تطرقت في موضوع سابق على إن أي جسم أما يبعث أو يمتص طاقه كهرومغناطيسية ويعتمد هذا على درجه حرارة الجسم ودرجه حرارة المحيط وأيضا على حاله سطح الجسم من خشونة أو عكسها كما يعتمد على لون الجسم أو لون سطحه والإشعاع الساقط على أي جسم أما أن يمتص أو أن ينفذ أو أن يعكس وقيمه الامتصاص والنفاذ والانعكاس يجب أن تساوي القيمة الكلية للإشعاع الساقط ونتيجة الدراسات يعتبر الجسم الأسود على انه جسم مثالي لامتصاص الإشعاع وانبعاثه 

وقد حاول raylelph و jeans أن يضعوا علاقة رياضيه تتفق مع تصرف الجسم الأسود مع التوزيع الطيفي الخاص الذي تملكه لطاقه المشعة من هذا الجسم فمنهم من فسهرها حسب نضريه ماكس ويل ومنهم حسب الثرموداينمك لكنهم لم يوفقوا 

الحل

لقد جاء في عام1901 ماكس بلانك بالحل لهذه المشكلة حيث وفق بين النتائج التجريبية والآراء النظرية وقد تم هذا بفرض فرضيه جديدة مقياسها مجهري تناسب الإبعاد ألمجهريه لمكونات الذرة ودقائقها وقد كانت هذه الفرضية انعطافا عن مبادئ الفيزياء القديمة لنيوتن وماكس ويل 

درس بلانك إشعاع الجسم الأسود وفرض أن طاقه هذا الإشعاع تعطى بالكمات

فرطيه ماكس بلانك :-- إن الطاقة التي تحملها المذبذبات ألمجهريه كالالكترونات والذرات والجزيات لا يمكن أن تأخذ قيمه عشوائية بل يجب أن تكون هذه الطاقة مقننه وبمضاعفات عدديه لقيمه محدده وللتوضيح إليكم المثال التالي
مثال: لنصور إننا أمام بركه ماء وفي يد احدنا ثلاث حجرات صغيره ومتوسطه وكبيره وأول ما رما في البركة الحجر الصغير سنلاحظ موجات من الماء لها نفس المركز ولكنها تبقى وتتباعد إلى أن تتلاشى وبعد تلاشيها قام برمي الحجر المتوسط .سنلاحظ نفس الموجات الاساسيه لكنها اكبر من الأولى وهي من مضاعفات الاساسيه وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للحجرة الكبيرة 

تنويه

1 _ لم أدرج مع الشرح أي علاقة رياضيه لأني أريد أن يكون الموضوع سلس وعام بدون الخوض في تفاصيل العلاقات الرياضية
2- عند شرح الجسم الأسود لم أتطرق إلى الصندوق المقلق المثقوب كذلك لم أتطرق إلى تفاصيل وطرق البحث والتجارب والرسوم البيانية لنفس الأسباب


----------



## Mangah_man (20 نوفمبر 2006)

ان الموضوع و المواضيع المضافة مشوقة جدا .. انا اتابع هذه المادة بشغف .. لاني اعتبر ان الليزر هو من اهم الاكتشافات و التي لم يتعمق فيها بعد .. واظنها لها مستقبل مشرق..
لا تياس.. الله معك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بعض الاسئله أرت أن أوردها وأحلها لتكون مدخل لاسئله هامه في المستقبل مع العلم إني فصلتها في موضوع خاص بعيد عن الشرح السابق لكي لا توثر احدها على الأخرى في بساطه المواضيع

السؤال الأول:--- فتح احدنا المذياع وسمع إن الموجه الرايويه تبث بطول 30 متر فما هو تردد تلك الموجه 

الحل:::-- سرعه الضوء=الطول ألموجي x التردد

تردد الموجه = سرعه الضوء/ الطول ألموجي
تردد الموجه = 3x10^8 / 30 ...........م / ثا / م

تردد الموجه = 1x10^7 هرتز وهي تقع في مدى الموجات الطويلة


السؤال الثاني::-- احسب طاقه الفوتون لتردد أعلاه حسب نضريه ماكس بلانك إذا علمت أن العلاقة تعطى وفق المعادلة
طاقه الفوتون= ثابت بلانك x لتردد ........ حيث أن ثابت بلانك= 6.626x10^-24 جول . ثا
وما مدى تأثير تلك الموجه على الكائنات الحية

الحل:-
طاقه الفوتون= ثابت بلانك x لتردد 
طاقه الفوتون = 6.626x10^-24 x 1x10^7 ...............جول.ثا .هرتز
طاقه الفوتون = 6.626x10^-17 .............جول
يكاد يكون تأثيرها معدوم على الكائنات الحية


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (23 نوفمبر 2006)

من المعروف إن أي ثقل يوضع على أي جسم فان ذلك الثقل سوف يسلط ضغط على الجسم ... وحسب نضريه ماكس بلانك لا تنقل الموجه الكهرومغناطيسية الطاقة فحسب بل وتحمل زخما أيضا . فسقوط الإشعاع على جسم ما يولد ضغط عليه يعرف بضغط الإشعاع ويعطى بالمعادلة التالية 

ضغط الإشعاع = شده الموجه / سرعه الضوء

سؤال::-- المطلوب حساب ضغط ثقل مقداره 0,001 غرام على مساحه متر مربع ومقارنتها بضغط إشعاع قادم من الشمس شده 1.4 كيلو واط / متر مربع

الحل::-- 1 - الضغط = القوه / المساحة 

الضغط = 0.001x10^-3 / متر مربع
الضغط = 9.8x10^-6 نيوتن/ متر مربع


2 - ضغط الإشعاع = شده الموجه / سرعه الضوء


ضغط الإشعاع = 1.4x 10^3 / 3x10^8 

ضغط الإشعاع = 4.66x10^-6 

أي إن ضغط الإشعاع المذكور يسلط نصف ما يسلطه ضغط 0.001 غرام


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله عليك ابو براء .

انسان دؤب وجزاك الله الف خير وبركة .

ومن يفعل مثقال ذرة خير يرى .

البغدادي


----------



## ابو يافا (26 نوفمبر 2006)

يسلمواايديك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*التركيب الذري للمادة*

التركيب الذري للمادة 

ألماده بكل بساطه تتكون من جزيات والجزيئه هي اصغر جزء في المادة حيث لا يمكن قسمها إلى نصفين بحيث يعطي كل قسم نفس مواصفات المادة الاصليه وتتكون جزيئه المادة من الذرات والذرة هي اصغر جزء من العنصر يوجد منفرد أو متحد مع ذرات نفس العنصر أو متحد مع ذرات غيره من العناصر 
وقد درس العديد من العلماء التركيب الذري واقترحوا العديد من النضيرات وكان أهم نضريه هي النظرية الذرية لبور والتي سيأتي شرحها إن شاء الله
واغلب العلماء ركزوا في دراستهم على ذره الهيدروجين لما لها من خفه وصغر وطيف ذري خاص

الطيف الذري

لا اضن إن أحدا منا لم يرى قوس قزح وما هذا القوس إلا طيف ذري للضوء

















ومثلما للضوء طيف ذري فان لأي ماده طيف ذري ايظا ومنه ما يكون مستمر أي متصل أي بدون مناطق عتمه مثل ضوء المصباح الكهربائي ومنه ما يكون خطي أي انه متقطع أي به مناطق عتمه مثل الطيف الذي يبعثه إحدى أبخره الغازات لمعدن ما أو مصباح الشارع الزئبقي أو مصباح الشارع الصوديوم فلو قمنا بالنضر إليه من خلال ناطور يحتوي على موشور سنرى سلسله من خطوط لامعه متقطعة بألوان مختلفة متوازية فيما بينها تفصلها مناطق مظلمة ولا تكون على مسافات متساوية أما الألوان التي نشهدها هي خاصية عائده إلى الذرات المكونة للعنصر لذلك تسمى الطيف الذري وكل عنصر يبعث نخبه من الخطوط لها ألوان معينه ويمنكن معرفه العناصر المكونة للشمس مثلا من خلال هذه الخطوط والألوان

اعتذر عن عدم تمكني من الحصول على صور للطيف الخطي
وسادرجها في موضوع منفصل ان حصلت عليها ان شاء الله
ولاكن يمكن ان تتخليلها عندما تنضر الى الصوره ادناه مع ازاله بعض الالوان ووجود مناطق معتمه اي انها كالصبغه السوداء بين الالون بعضها يختلف عن بعض في المسافه







الصور منتقاه من الرابط

http://www.hazemsakeek.com/Physics_Lectures/Laser/LaserLectures_1.htm


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*نموذج بور والنظرية الذرية*

نموذج بور والنظرية الذرية 

ملخص لتصور بور عن الذره

الإلكترون في ألذره يدور في مدار دائري حول نواه ولا بد من وجود قوه جذب بين الإلكترون والنواة وهو جذب كولوم

في اشاره إلى عدد المدارات يستطيع الإلكترون أن يتحرك فقط في مدار يكون فيه الزخم الزاوي مساوي لعدد مضاعف لثابت بلانك مقسوما على ضعف النسبة الثابتة ويدعى الزخم هذا بالزخم الزاوي المداري

رغم إن الحركة للإلكترون حركه معجلة بانتظام إلا انه لا يخضع لنظريه ماكس ويل . أي انه لا يشع طاقه 

تشع الطاقة من قبل الإلكترون الدائر إذا انتقل من مدار إلى أخر 

ولحساب التردد المنبعث أثناء الانتقال .لنفرض إن الإلكترون كان يدور في مدار طاقته الكلية س وانتقل إلى مدار يتحرك به بطاقة كليه اصغر ولتكن ص 
فان تردد الإشعاع المنبعث يكون

التردد= س- ص / ثابت بلانك
















مع العلم إن اصغر قيمه لطاقه الإلكترون تكون وهو في المدار الأول وتكبر قيمت الطاقة كلما ابتعد إلى مدار ابعد عن النواة وتكون اكبر قيمه لها عندما تتحرر عن النواة






الصوره الاخيره تعود لعام 1981 حيث التقطت اول صور للذره

رابط الصور

http://www.hazemsakeek.com/Physics_Lectures/AtomicPhysics/atomiclecture.htm


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما تريدة


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ ابو يافا
الاخ احمد

اشكركم على الاهتمام......
الف شكر..


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*مستويات الطاقة*

مستويات الطاقة

قبل البدء في الحديث عن مستويات الطاقة لا بد من أن نعرج قليلا على نضريه بور الثانية وقد قمنا بالحديث عن الأولى في مشاركة سابقه 

يمكن تلخيص نضريه بور الثانية بالنقاط الاتيه
1-	الحالة الارضيه هي التي يكون فيها الإلكترون اقل طاقه ممكنه أي انه في المدار الأول وتدعى بالحالة الطيفية
2-	في حاله الضخ المشار إليها في ألمشاركه تحصل ألذره على طاقه نتيجة تصادمها بالإلكترون أو ايون أو ذره أخرى فينتقل الإلكترون إلى حاله طاقتها اكبر وتدعى مثل هذه الحالة بالحالة المحرضة أو المهيجة 
3- هذا الإلكترون لا بد أن يعود إلى ألحاله الطبيعية في سلسله من الانتقالات حتى يصل إلى ألحاله الطبيعية وفي كل من هذه الانتقالات تبعث طاقة كهرومغناطيسية بعدد موجي معين 


مستويات الطاقة 
إن للفرضيات أعلاه أهمية كبيرة في استنباط أطياف الفيزياء الذرية .ولا بد من معرفة وحدة الاكترون فولت :- وتعرف على إنها مقدار الطاقة التي يكتسبه الاكترون عند حركته عبر فرق جهد كهربائي مقداره فولت واحد وقد طغت هذه الوحدة على وحد الجول في علم الفيزياء الذرية و النووية
والعلاقة بينهما هي

واحد إلكترون فولت= شحنه الإلكترون * واحد فولت

واحد إلكترون فولت= 1.6 * 10 ^-19 جول

ويمكننا حساب طاقه الإلكترون في أي مدار حسب العلاقة التالية
طاقه الإلكترون = -13.6/ن^2
فتكون طاقه الإلكترون في المدار الأول= - 13.6/1= - 13.6
وتكون طاقه الإلكترون في المدار الثاني= -13.6/2^2
وتكون طاقه الإلكترون في المدار الثاني= -3.39
وهكذا يمكن حساب طاقه الإلكترون في أي مدار كان


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*الانبعاث والامتصاص والتأهيل لمستويات الطاقة*

الانبعاث والامتصاص والتأهيل لمستويات الطاقة 

في الحالة الطبيعية لأي ذرة يكون الإلكترون في مستوى الطاقة الأرضي أي أن الإلكترون لا يفقد ولا يمتص طاقة عند دورانه في تلك المدارات وان الإلكترون يكون في مستوى التهيج إذا امتص مقدار معين من الطاقة بإحدى طرق الضخ كارتفاع درجه الحرارة فنثير بذالك الالكترونات و الذرات على التصادم المتكرر أو إسقاط أشعاع كهرومغناطيسي 

وعادة ما تحدث عملي ضخ بطرق انتقائية ومقننة أي إن عمليه التحريض تكون بخطوات أي إننا ننقل الإلكترون في الذرة من مستوى الطاقة الأرضي إلى مستوى أعلى ثم يحرض من ذالك المستوى إلى مستوى أعلى منه

لنفرض إن إلكترون في ذره الهدروجين مثلا امتص طاقة مقدارها 18.6 إلكترون فولت نتيجة لقذفه بإشعاع كهرومغناطيسي فماذا سيحدث لذالك الإلكترون. إن تلك الطاقة هي اكبر من الطاقة الازمة لتحرير الإلكترون من مداراته والتي تتطلب طاقة مقدارها 13.6 إلكترون فولت وبامتصاص الإلكترون لتلك الطاقة يصبح طليقا غير مقيد بجاذبيه النواة ومعه طاقة حركية مقدارها 5 إلكترون فولت 

أما إذا اكتسب الإلكترون طاقة اقل من 13.6الكترون فولت ولكنها اكبر من الطاقة الكافية لرفعه إلى مستوى إحدى المدارات ولتكن طاقة مقدارها 11 إلكترون فولت عند ذالك سوف يمتص الإلكترون طاقة مقدارها10.21 إلكترون فولت وهي الطاقة ألازمه لنقله من المدار الأول إلى الثاني ويبقى لديه طاقه مقدارها 0.79 تبعث على شكل خط طيفي أما إذا قذف بطاقة مقدارها12.09 فنه سوف ينتقل من المدار الأول إلى الثالث بدو انبعاث طيفي 

إن ألذره الفاقدة للإلكترون تدعى بالذرة المتاينه وان الإلكترون المتحرر من النواة سرعان ما يفقد جزء من طاقته ليعود إلى ألذره المتاينه التي تحرر منها أو إلى ذره متا ينه أخرى تحرر منها إلكترون أخر لتعود ألذره المتاينه إلى حالتا ألطبيعيه المتعادلة


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*الانبعاث التلقائي*

الانبعاث التلقائي
.......................
..........................

عندما تنتقل الالكترونات إلى مستويات طاقه أعلى من المستوى الأرضي فان ألذره تكون في حاله تهيج فتره من الزمن ثم تهبط تلقائيا وبدون أي مؤثر خارجي إلى حالتها الطبيعية وتكون هذه الانتقالات عشوائية ويصطحبها انبعاث طيف ألذره 

وان ألذره المتهيجة في مستوى المدار الثاني تبقى فتره زمنيه تختلف عن الفترة في المدار الثالث أو الرابع لنفس المادة كما تختلف تلك الأزمان باختلاف الذرات التي تتكون منها المادة 

متوسط زمن العمر للمستوى 
.......................................:- وهو متوسط الزمن الذي تبقى فيه ألذره في مستوى متهيج 
ويتراوح متوسط العمر لمستويات الطاقة ما بين 10^6 ثانيه و 10^9 ثانيه 

احتماليه الانبعاث التلقائي 
.................................:- هو مقلوب لعدد متوسط زمن العمر للمستوى وهو يعادل متوسط عدد الانتقالات التلقائية من المستوى المتهيج في وحده الزمن أي خلال ثانيه واحده 

الكثافة العددية 
........................:- وهي عدد الذرات الموجودة في وحده الحجم 

تأهيل المستوى 
.....................:- هي عدد الذرات الموجودة لوحده الحجم للكثافة العددية 

إذا يكون 
المعدل الزمني للانبعاث التلقائي = احتماليه الانبعاث التلقائي * تأهيل المستوى 

إن جميع مصادر الضوء التقليدية تعتمد على القانون أعلاه 

خصائص الضوء المنبعث من الانتقال التلقائي

1 – الانبعاث يكون في جميع الاتجاهات
2 – الضوء المنبعث يكون متعدد الألوان نتيجة الانتقالات المتعددة للالكترونات في الذرات
3 – غير متشاكه أي إن الطور الذي تحدثه ذره يختلف عن طور ذره أخرى وهذا الاختلاف يبقى حتى لو استخدمنا التحريض الانتقائي وحصلنا على لون واحد


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (21 ديسمبر 2006)

هناك خطاء مطبعي في تعريف تاهيل المستوى


تاهيل المستوى:- هي عدد الذرات المتهيجه في وحده الحجم للكثافه العدديه


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*الانبعاث المحفز*

الانبعاث المحفز 

يتم عن طريق تحفيز الذرة وهي في المستوى المتهيج لكي تنتقل إلى مستوى أوطأ ويتم ذالك عند تشعيع الذرة بفوتون له طاقة مساوية إلى فرق الطاقة بين مستويين مما يؤدي إلى انبعاث فوتون له نفس التردد وبنفس الطور للفوتون المحفز واحتماليه هذا الانبعاث تعتمد على معامل B للانشتاين الذي يعتمد على المستويين الذين يحدث يهما الانتقال كما يعتمد على شده الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي المحفز 

احتماليه الانبعاث المحفز =معامل B * كثافة الإشعاع الساقط 
ويكون 
المعدل الزمني للانبعاث المحفز = احتماليه الانبعاث المحفز * تأهيل المستوى

المعدل الزمني للانبعاث المحفز= معامل B * كثافة الإشعاع الساقط * تأهيل المستوى

صفات الضوء الصادر عن الانبعاث المحفز 

1-	اتجاه موجه الإشعاع الساقط يكون بنفس اتجاه الموجه المنبعثة 
2-	إن الطيف الناتج يكون ترتده مساوي لتردد الإشعاع الساقط المحفز فهو إذن أحادي ألون 
3-	يكون الطيف الناتج متشاكة أي انه بطور واحد ويكون بنفس طور الموجة الساقطة


----------



## احمد منصف (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يبارك فيكم على هذا الموقع. والله فيه فائدة كبييييييييييييييييييييييييرة الى طلاب هذا الاختصاص والمهتمين به في كافة الاختصاصات الهندسية والطبية والصناعية ....الخ. ان شاء الله اقدر اقدم المساعدة


----------



## سامح عبد الحى على (25 ديسمبر 2006)

و فقكم الله أخى أبو براء


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (25 ديسمبر 2006)

سامح عبد الحى على قال:


> و فقكم الله أخى أبو براء



اشكرك اخي سامح


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الامتصاص

تبقى الذرة في حالة الطبيعية ما لم تهيج عن طريق إسقاط طاقة إشعاع كهرومغناطيسي ذي تردد مناسب لانتقال الذرة إلى المستوى المطلوب في تحريض الانتقائي

وفي الحقيقة فأن الانبعاث المحفز هو مقلوب عمليه الامتصاص ولعكس صحيح 

واحتماليه الامتصاص تعتمد على طاقه المستويين وكذالك على شدة الشعاع الساقط 
أي أن

احتماليه الامتصاص = معامل B لاينشتاين في الامتصاص * كثافة الإشعاع الساقط 

والمعدل الزمني للامتصاص = احتماليه الامتصاص * تأهيل المستوى 


المعدل الزمني للامتصاص = معامل B لاينشتاين في الامتصاص * كثافة الإشعاع الساقط * تأهيل المستوى 

وان لعملية الامتصاص أهمية كبيرة في حدوث الانبعاث التلقائي والمحفز ومن دونها لا يكون لدينا مصادر للإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي


----------



## احمد منصف (2 يناير 2007)

شكرا لكم اخوتي


----------



## سامح عبد الحى على (11 يناير 2007)

أخى / محمد أبو براء 
لا أدرى كيف أبدى لك إمتنانى عن مجهوداتك الرائعة بخصوص مجال الليزر 
جزاك الله خيراُ عن ذلك
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخوك فى الله / سامح عبد الحى


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (12 يناير 2007)

سامح عبد الحى على قال:


> أخى / محمد أبو براء
> لا أدرى كيف أبدى لك إمتنانى عن مجهوداتك الرائعة بخصوص مجال الليزر
> جزاك الله خيراُ عن ذلك
> و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أخوك فى الله / سامح عبد الحى



اخي سامح

بارك الله فيك واشكرك على الاهتمام


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (20 يناير 2007)

احمد منصف قال:


> الله يبارك فيكم على هذا الموقع. والله فيه فائدة كبييييييييييييييييييييييييرة الى طلاب هذا الاختصاص والمهتمين به في كافة الاختصاصات الهندسية والطبية والصناعية ....الخ. ان شاء الله اقدر اقدم المساعدة




اشكرك اخي احمد ونحن بانظار مشاركاتك


----------



## سامح عبد الحى على (21 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحب و يرضى
اللهم آمين


----------



## Mangah_man (21 يناير 2007)

ارجو منك اخي الكريم عرض بعض التطبيقات الفعلية لليزر في مختلف المجالات بالاخص الطبية و الصناعية بشكل تسلسلي .. 
ارجوا ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليكم فهو موضوع ضخم و صعب العثور علي المعلومات السلسة .. بالاخص لزوي الاتخصصات الاخري .. ولكننا يمكننا من خلال التسلسل الاستفادة من المعلومات في مجال تخصصاتنا .. 
مشكور اخي .. والف مبروك علي انشاء القسم.. و مشكور اخي علي الدعوة الطيبة


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (22 يناير 2007)

Mangah_man قال:


> ارجو منك اخي الكريم عرض بعض التطبيقات الفعلية لليزر في مختلف المجالات بالاخص الطبية و الصناعية بشكل تسلسلي ..
> ارجوا ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليكم فهو موضوع ضخم و صعب العثور علي المعلومات السلسة .. بالاخص لزوي الاتخصصات الاخري .. ولكننا يمكننا من خلال التسلسل الاستفادة من المعلومات في مجال تخصصاتنا ..
> مشكور اخي .. والف مبروك علي انشاء القسم.. و مشكور اخي علي الدعوة الطيبة



اخي الغالي ان لك مكانه خاصه في قلبي لردودك الطيبه قبل افتتاح القسم ويا ريت اعرف ما هي الكنيه التي تكنى بها يعني تسمى ابو من لاخاطبك بها 

اما بخصوص طلبك لقد فكرت ان اكتب اولا عن انواع الليزر وباي مجال يستخدم كل نوع من هذه الانواع اضافه الى الطول الموجي [ الضوء ] الذي يصدره كل نوع وان شاء الله عندما يكتمل كتابه اي نوع واجد له تطبيقات واسماء وصور اجهزه سوف ارفقها. وان شاء الله ستكون سلسه مفهومه لذوي الاختصاص المختلف مع اني قد كتبت عن الليزر فائدته واستخداماته ولكن بشيء من الايجاز لاني اعلم انه عندما يطول الموضوع لن يقراءه احد وتقل الفائده وهو موجود على الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=41892

اما بخصوص



> ارجوا ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليكم



بالعكس واني جدا ممنون وشاكر لك اهتمامك اخي العزيز


----------



## بوعزة (23 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (23 يناير 2007)

بوعزة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





مشكور اخي............


----------



## Abu Hassan (28 يناير 2007)

Thank you very much , this topic is important so we should learn about it a lot.
but I have question what are the differences among ionization and excitation? 
wit my regards


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (28 يناير 2007)

Abu Hassan قال:


> Thank you very much , this topic is important so we should learn about it a lot.
> but I have question what are the differences among ionization and excitation?
> wit my regards



ارحب بك اخي العزيز

سوالك هو ما هو الاختلاف بين التاين وال[ excitation ] للاسف لم اجد معنى للكلمه الاخيره

ارجو منك كتابه سؤالك بلغتنا الجميله الرئعه

كما ارجو منك الاشاره الى اي مشاركه تقصد واذا كان قصدك لسؤال ليس موجود بمشاركه ارجو توضيح السؤال ولو بشرح بسيط للموضوع الذي تتكلم عنه

اشكرك اخي ابو حسن على مرورك واهتمامك


----------



## omerhotmail (10 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم امتنا للارتقاء بها الى مصافي الدول المتقدمة
ونشكر موقع ملتقى المهندسين على هذا القسم الجديد متمنين من الله لكم واعضاء الموقع بالموفقة والمزيد من العطاء
عمر


----------



## amin22 (10 فبراير 2007)

يسلمواايديك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (10 فبراير 2007)

اخوتي عمر
امين

اشكركم على المرور


----------



## alhamdaniya (26 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جزاكم الله خيرا في الدنيا والاخرة على هذه المعلومات القيمة

وفقكم الله


----------



## د.غانم الأشتري (28 مايو 2007)

موضوع رائع جداً 
بارك الله فيك 
أخوكم 
د. غانم الأشتري


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (30 مايو 2007)

اشكرك على المرور اخي الدكتور غانم


----------



## د.غانم الأشتري (31 مايو 2007)

أخي محمد أبو براء المحترم ... 
الحقيقة أنا الذي أشكرك على تلك المواضيع المفيدة للأنسانية والرائعة والمشوقة في نفس الوقت ... بارك الله فيك مرةً أخرى وشكراً .
أخوكم 
د . غانم الأشتري


----------



## مالك (28 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية جدا


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (8 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي مالك على المرور


----------



## أيمن محمد مروان (22 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (23 يوليو 2007)

مشكور احي ايمن على المرور


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (9 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (9 أغسطس 2007)

اشكرك اخي محمد على المرور


----------



## سلام العالم (29 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## ابو سيف الجنابي (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (3 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكرك اخي سلام على المرور
.........................
اشكرك اخي ابو سيف على المرور


----------



## ادور (21 يناير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر علي هذا الموضوع مشوق


----------



## بك جاف (12 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلوملت القيمة.......وجزاكم الله الف خير:75: :84:


----------



## محب الشرقية (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن اليرموك (19 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## العربـي (29 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


----------



## العربـي (29 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## fomari6 (5 أبريل 2008)

Thanks a lot

But where is motivation!


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (17 أبريل 2008)

اشكركم اخوتي على المرور


----------



## فيروزسهاد (23 أبريل 2008)

هذه هي المعلومات اللي أنا محتاجتلها _مشكور و ما قصرت_


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (25 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك اخت فيروز على المرور


----------



## ضياءعطا (30 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ ضياء الدين الموضوع جميل ومشوق لكن كلمة الزخم بتعقد اللى بيسمعها خليها زى ما اتعلمناها فى الثانوى كمية الحركة حتى فيها معنى انا على بال ما عرفت ان الزخم هو كمية الحركة اضطريت لمراجعة النسخة الانجليزية لاحد الكتب وكانت هذه اول مره اقراء الفيزياء باللغة العربية واخر مرة لانى بصراحة ما فهمتش حاجة


----------



## نصار العيساوي (29 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك كفيت و وفيت


----------



## نصار العيساوي (29 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووور اخي العزيز


----------



## بنت الرشيد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله عليك ومشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات والله رائعة وششكرا لتواضعك ونشرك لها عالنت


----------



## بنت الرشيد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شالله عليك اخي ومشكور جزيل الشكر على هالمعلومات وعلى تواضع حضرتك ونشرك لهالمعلومات عالنت دون تكلف ومشكوووووووووووور


----------



## محمد ابو مصطفى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## منصورهليل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

يعيطك الف عافيه 
و الف شكر 
وتقبل مروري .......


----------



## منصورهليل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

يعيطك الف عافيه 
و الف شكر 
وتقبل مروري .......


----------



## عبداللطيف طه (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونريد تبسييط اكثر


----------



## lightening_man2005 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل و رائع والذي كتبه أروع، لكن أين التكملة.


----------



## specialest (18 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله عنه خير الجزاء وبارك لك فيه


----------



## عاشقه البارسا (24 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات المهمه ,وعلى طريقه الشرح المبسطه ,اتمنى لك دوام التوفيق.


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (20 مارس 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء

اشكر كل من مر وشارك


----------



## abdelsalm (10 أبريل 2009)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة 
أخوكم فى الله 
عبدالسلام


----------



## محمد مهمندار (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكم ارجو وضع الموضع على شكل ملف ورد او ملف pdf وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد مهمندار (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير
نداء الى كل الاخوة لتكتمل الفائدة جمع الدراسة بملف واحد قابل للتحميل وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الأميرهـ (5 مايو 2009)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## M3Hd1 (6 مايو 2009)

Abu Hassan قال:


> Thank you very much , this topic is important so we should learn about it a lot.
> but I have question what are the differences among ionization and excitation?
> wit my regards



Essalam Alaikoum!
I don't know if someone has answered this question (I didn't read all the topic), so I will try to respond, may god help me to do it properly.
In the case of an atom for example, both excitation and ionization are phomena in witch the atom acquires some additionel energy, in the case of excitation electrons see their energy growing, but they don't leave the atom, otherwise, in the case of ionization, one or more electrons leave the atom.


Thanks


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (20 مايو 2009)

اشكر الجميع على المرور


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (19 يناير 2010)

*شكرا لك اخي ماهر*​


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (19 يناير 2010)

أخي الكريم هل ممكن توضح الفرق بين الليزر والأششعة تحت الحمراء
وان أمكن استخدام الليزر في قياس المسافات


----------



## mneef (20 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (31 يناير 2010)

شكركم على المرور


----------



## esasaa (21 فبراير 2010)

لك الشكر على المجهود وفقك الله


----------



## azeeez76 (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


م/عبدالعزيز


----------



## simira (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ماهو المقصود بهذا الشرح 
Since the wavelength of the light is extremely small compared to the size of the laser cavities used, then within that tiny spectral bandwidth of the emission lines are many resonant modes of the laser cavity.
 مع جزيل الشكر ووافر التقدير


----------



## العبادي_079 (22 أبريل 2010)

*شكراً أخوي على الموضوع الرائع وعلى المعلومات القيمة والمفيده المحتواه*


----------



## وليد الشوبلي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

يسلمووووووووو على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع على المرور


----------



## احمدصناعية (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء والله يوفقك لعمل الخير


----------



## izznawal (4 مايو 2011)

*يسلمواايديك على المعلومات القيمة*​


----------



## joudi1 (6 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## جمال عطبرة (23 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكر سيادتكم على المد الله يعينكم ويحفظكم


----------



## مرتضى الناصري (19 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## مرتضى الناصري (19 ديسمبر 2011)

موفقيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## أكرم العامري (26 ديسمبر 2011)

معلومات حلوة لكن سطحية نوعا ما


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (28 سبتمبر 2012)

اشكر كل من مر وشارك


----------



## عمار المتوكل (17 نوفمبر 2012)

الشكر ل م . ضياء . الموضوع جميل و انا متابع و نامل ان تواصل المشوار انوع الليزر و اللاستخدام الطبي و الصناعي
و جزاك اللة خير 
متابع


----------



## abdullah20000 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع متكامل مشكور علية ​لاكن المشكلة في الصور المرفقة أرجو أن تسمح لي بالتحميل الان​


----------



## abdullah20000 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع متكامل مشكور علية ​لاكن المشكلة في الصور المرفقة أرجو أن تسمح لي بالتحميل الان​


----------



## abdullah20000 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع متكامل مشكور علية لاكن المشكلة في الصور المرفقة أرجو أن تسمح لي بالتحميل الان


----------



## هازي (26 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## abdullah20000 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

م. ضياء الدين قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بعض الاسئله أرت أن أوردها وأحلها لتكون مدخل لاسئله هامه في المستقبل مع العلم إني فصلتها في موضوع خاص بعيد عن الشرح السابق لكي لا توثر احدها على الأخرى في بساطه المواضيع
> 
> السؤال الأول:--- فتح احدنا المذياع وسمع إن الموجه الرايويه تبث بطول 30 متر فما هو تردد تلك الموجه
> ...


شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الموضوع الموضح بشكل جيد جدا ما شاء الله عليك ابو براء .​


----------



## abdullah20000 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

م. ضياء الدين قال:


> من المعروف انه اول من جاء بنظريه صحيحه للضوء هو العالم العربي ابن الهيثم حيث خالف علماء اليونان وقال ان الضوء شيئ يخرج من الجسم المضيئ في جميع الاتجاهات فان وافق ووصل للعين تحسست به وتسبب في رؤيه الجسم الذي انبعث منه الضوء او الذي انعكس منه وبذلك قد فسر سبب عدم الرؤيه في الظلام
> وبعدها ظهرت في القرن السابع عشر نظريتين مختلفتين الاولى وظعها نيوتن نتيجه لتجاربه وهي النظريه الجسيميه corpuscular دون الاشاره الى هذه الجسيمات والثانيه وضعها هويكنز وهي النظريه الموجيه وكلا النظريتين فسرت نفس الظواهر الا انهما اختلفتا في تفسير وأستنتاج سرعه الضوء في الاوساط الماديه المختلفه . فوفقا لنيوتن يجب ان يزداد الضوء في الوسط الاكثر كثافه وحسب هويكنز يجب ان يقل وبقيت هناك ظواهر كانتشار الضوء وانتقال الطاقه والانعكاس والانكسار الا ان اوضح فوكو و فيزو ان سرعه الضوء في الماء اقل من الهواء تبع ذلك نجاح فرنك ويوك في تجاربهما في ظاهرتي الحيود والتداخل والتين لا يمكن تفسيرهما الا حسب النظريه الموجيه وبذلك كان النجاح للنظريه الموجيه
> 
> الا ان ماهيه الموجات كانت مبهمه ولا بد من وسط لانتقالها وفعلا فرض الاثير
> ...


شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الموضوع الموضح بشكل جيد جدا ما شاء الله عليك ابو براء .​


----------



## abdullah20000 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الموضوع الموضح بشكل جيد جدا ما شاء الله عليك ابو براء .​


----------



## abdullah20000 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الموضوع الموضح بشكل جيد جدا ما شاء الله عليك ابو براء .​


----------



## abdullah20000 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

م. ضياء الدين قال:


> الانبعاث التلقائي
> .......................
> ..........................
> 
> ...


الله يبارك فيكم على هذا الموقع. والله فيه فائدة عظيمة جدا ​


----------

